# what all do i need with the greddy e manage



## turbolag (Jun 12, 2004)

i just got finished building my sr20 for a 1993 240sx coupe. i am putting a T04S-04 Q trim turbo on it. I just looked at a guys set up a little while ago and he had a greddy e manage with the e-01 boost controller. 
Will the greddy e-manage, e-01 boost controller, injector harness, ignition harness, map harness/sensor, with a Z32 MAF, and 750cc injectors be sufficent to support 500whp? safely.

i have seen so many more additions to the system that i'm not sure i need all that other stuff. I just dont want to buy something i dont need OR WORSE, not buy somthing i DO need.
Trying to get my car up and running in the next 2 weeks! Thanks for your help in advance!!!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

who is tuning your car? i would ask your tuner what they prefer or recommend....especially if you are aiming for 500whp on a stock block.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

T04s? Why waste the money on that thing...........................

*cough*JWT*cough*


----------

